# tarpon guide poc or pa?



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Sure this has been covered ad nauseum, but search doesnt work from my phone. Have caught several tarpon on texas coast but would like to learn a little more to do it consistently. Suggestions for either port?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Curtis Cash- POC
Can't help you with PA.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

I talked to him a few years ago, but couldnt find that he was still up and running when i searched the interwebs earlier?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

He is. Put my lil sis and the company she works with (owners and for PR) on them for years when tarpon roll in.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Just found a number for him, will give it a shot


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Right now, I'd go off Galveston rather than down the coast... just FYI...


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

No fish in POC, huh?


----------



## Coastal_RedRaider (Dec 30, 2014)

Fished the surf north of the jetties in POC and had about a 5 footer roll 10' behind the boat as we anchored. My first time seeing a tarpon in the gulf. I may have the itch to go back later in the year and target them.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Capt.Schenk said:


> No fish in POC, huh?


Not even close to what is further up the coast.


----------

